# Stockage sur ICloud



## tvincent1107 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je suis fan des produits Apple depuis très longtemps. Or, il y a une chose que je n’arrive vraiment pas à comprendre. J’ai un forfait 200Go sur ICloud. Je pensais que les fichiers que j’y enregistrais ne prenaient pas de place sur mon ordinateur. J’ai un nouveau MacBook depuis peu et je constate que la place disponible sur le (petit) disque dur SSD font comme neige au soleil. Pourtant, je charge tout sur mon ICloud. 
Pourriez-vous m’aider à résoudre ce mystère ? J’ai regardé dans les préférences du MacBook, mais je n’arrive pas à voir ce qui cloche. 
Merci par avance pour vos retours!


----------



## ericse (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Ce que tu constates est le fonctionnement normal d'iCloud : le Mac passe avant et reçoit le plus de données possible, et si il en reste celles-ci restent sur iCloud. Tout ce que tu peux changer c'est l'optimisation : soit le maximum sur le Mac, soit la totalité


----------



## tvincent1107 (13 Juillet 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce que tu constates est le fonctionnement normal d'iCloud : le Mac passe avant et reçoit le plus de données possible, et si il en reste celles-ci restent sur iCloud. Tout ce que tu peux changer c'est l'optimisation : soit le maximum sur le Mac, soit la totalité


Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Ce sont vraiment des filous chez Apple !  
Je comptais augmenter ma capacité ICloud pour décharger au maximum mon MacBook et son tout petit disque dur, voir y charger plus de fichiers dont j’ai besoin pour travailler. Je vais peut-être revoir mon idée. Bien dommage car c’est vraiment pratique les docs dans le cloud…
En tout cas, merci infiniment pour ta réponse très éclairante.


----------



## ericse (13 Juillet 2022)

Ce que tu cherches c'est plutôt pCloud, qui fonctionne comme un disque externe, mais dans le cloud.
https://www.pcloud.com/fr/eu


----------



## tvincent1107 (14 Juillet 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Ce que tu cherches c'est plutôt pCloud, qui fonctionne comme un disque externe, mais dans le cloud.
> https://www.pcloud.com/fr/eu


Oui, c’est exactement ça ! 
J’étais abonné à PCloud il y a quelques années. Je vais donc ré-étudier leurs offres. Merci pour l’information en tout cas.


----------

